# Color conversion guide for Revell colors?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Is there a site that compares the colors Revell lists to Model Master colors?


Also, where is a good site for researching WWI aircraft subjects. Or any airplane for that matter?

Thanks!
Duck


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

This site has both of the paints you mentioned, Duck:

http://www.***********.com/meltingpot/portland/971/reference/humbrol.htm


Regards, Dan


----------

